# We Got 10th Pick



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Cleveland landed the 10th pick in the 2004 draft. In the past it has proven quite a sleeper pick, like Caron Butler and Amare Stoudemire. 

NBAdraft.net have us taking Josh Childress, and that choice really makes sense to us. We could really use a shooter who can play some defence and maybe start. But what if Telfair is still available, should we take a chance on a highschooler? I dont thinik mcinnis is our long term answer to our point position.

And when he gets injured, we have no one. Now that we know our pick, who should we choose?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think Cleveland will take a PG (seeing as that most of the players who will work out with the Cavs are PGs).

I know people want to say they know who Cleveland will pick but I have a feeling whoever does the best in the workouts will get the nod. And yes, that means Telfair could very well be a Cavalier.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

10th pick is a good pick.

I like Andre Iguodala if he's still there at 10, otherwise a point guard. McInnis is not the Cavs' long term pointguard. They need a good young point.

If the Cavs decide Telfair is a good pick, I won't object... now is the time to take a project if you're going to take one.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

andre iguodala. hes the man for the cavs

and amare was the 9th pick


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just hope it's not Childress. He's possibly the least exciting player the Cavs could draft at 10.

Hopefully they either roll the dice on Telfair, or draft Andre Igdoula.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I say its probably 99% Telfair. LeBron and him are real good friends. And imagine the crowds and fans all over who will be tuning in to watch them play. Cleveland will be the NBA's new hot spot in a couple of years.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I really hope they don't pick Childress either. I don't like him, I don't think he's going to do a whole lot.

If they get Iguodala or Telfair, I'll be happy with the draft... 10 might be high for Jameer Nelson, but if they come out of the draft with him, I'll be happy with that too. I'm going to be a fan of his wherever he ends up going to.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think 10 would be too high for Nelson. Because if you were going to take Nelson, you might think "Telfair is younger and he held his own against Nelson in the workout, so might as well draft Telfair for the future."

If you have some free time, download the James-Telfair clips from a filesharing program. They play really well together, almost like they're brothers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm not suprised Telfair and Lebron played well together. They really both seem to b idiot savants at basketball. They've both got a kind of sixth sense for doing the right things on the basketball court, and both have otherworldly passing skills.

If the Cavs do get Telfair, Silas should really look into putting more motion into the offense to take advantage of having two great passers out there.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

telfair will be available for the cavs
he will not be taken
Biedrins to replace Ilgauskas

or my second choice an developing 
andre iguodala

a point forward or point guard 
compared some daying being a pippen like player
who knows


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Telifair is probably the worst prospect in the draft...he is garbage.

But Im confident that the Cavs say they are 100% certain they will take an NBA ready player or make a move so I dont have to watch Sebastian rot at the end of the bench.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

They didnt rule out hs players, which would obviously be stupid considering this draft is about euro big men and hs players. I would liek them to take Josh SMith, I think he will be available. Then the cavs can pursue Hedo Turk to man the starting sf role. Let Smith be an energy player off the bench for atleast a couple season. His long arms, quickness and the ability to hit the open j will be enough to warrant time on the floor. As he improves his handles and his overall game and body matures, watchout. The guy really can put the ball i nthe bucket and when he learns to create off the dribble he will be deadly paired up with bron. As for backup pg, I have said it before. Pickup Damon Jones, the guy can push the ball and knock down the three. Thats all the cavs need from their backup point guard spot.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Telifair is probably the worst prospect in the draft...he is garbage.
> 
> But Im confident that the Cavs say they are 100% certain they will take an NBA ready player or make a move so I dont have to watch Sebastian rot at the end of the bench.


What the, where did you get that analysis of telfair from? The guys light years ahead of other players his own age. The only problem i have with Telfair is his size. Hes so skinny, he looks like a 6th grader. 

I think Telfair and Bron would work well, alot of runnin and gunnin. But theres only so much running you can do, without shooters, half court offense looks pretty scary, lucky for us, we have boozer to clean up


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Telfair looks like he will be lucky to measure at more than 5'8.

He is smaller than Nelson.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> now is the time to take a project if you're going to take one.


Are you forgetting a project already in progress?


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Telfair and Bron would work well, alot of runnin and gunnin. But theres only so much running you can do, without shooters, half court offense looks pretty scary, lucky for us, we have boozer to clean up


IMO, if you gave Telfair 2-3 years and LeBron maybe 2-3, they could be the best tandem in the league. The Gund would be an exciting place to be with these two guys there.


----------



## sb telfair (May 12, 2004)

The cavs will pick Andre Igoudala.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sb telfair</b>!
> The cavs will pick Andre Igoudala.


I really wonder, because what makes Igoudala so much better than the Wings the Cavs already got. Newble is kind of a jack of all trades who can't shoot already.

If Igoudala were a better shooter then I think that would be the pick. But the Cavs need for an athletic defensive oriented wing, is not near as large as their need for a shooter or a backup PG.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Telfair may very well be a Cavalier now, especially if LeBron is pulling for it to happen.



> "A few sources tell InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner that the Cleveland Cavaliers, partially inspired by the wishes of LeBron James, are probably drafting Sebastian Telfair with their lottery pick in the 2004 NBA Draft. Other players are being considered, like Devin Harris and Ben Gordon, but the friendship between Telfair and James, as well as Telfair's actual basketball ability and marketing power, may very well result in the high school kid from Coney Island being taken by Cleveland.""


Inside Hoops


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really do hope they draft Telfair. I would be happy with that. I think Silas will like him.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> But the Cavs need for an athletic defensive oriented wing, is not near as large as their need for a shooter or a backup PG.


exactly we already have kedrick brown. But our back up point? um.... kevin ollie :uhoh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know why Ollie makes his job so hard. If you watch Mcinnis in order to be successfull you do one of two things...pass the ball to Z in the post or to Lebron on the wing. It's really not a complex recipe for success.

Ollie is always trying to get the ball to Newble on the wing. And then by the time Newble can figure out why in the world he has the ball and gets it swung over to James there is about 4 seconds left for Lebron to work with.

I'm sure Telfair will figure it out quick.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

The Cavaliers are the worst drafting team in the NBA so it wouldnt surprise me that they would be stupid enough to take Telifiar.

Nevermind the fact that report after report has him doing horrible in workouts where no namers are getting the best of him.

With the draft likes of Brevin Knight, Diop, Trajan Langdon, etc...etc...he would fit in nicely with the draft busts we like to take.

Taking Telefiar would signal to Cavs fans..we don't want to win right now.

But whoever said Josh Smith, that isn't a bad idea. He has Vince Carter potential and if we were able to sign Turk or Jackson and have him work the bench to get better, that would definently swing better than Telifair...who, how he is supposed to be an NBA player baffles and humors me. I know these scouts watch film. It shouldnt be too hard to tell he isn't ready for the NBA.

Break it down here real quick...he did well in camps two years ago. Since then, he has done nothing. As a PG, he is a good passer. But then again, that is a must. He had to EARN every single point he had against soso city league talent. Where as Lebron and others, easily got there points. See Howard. Since he blew up two years ago, he has been out played by numerous HS guards, and now in work outs he is getting embarrassed by no namers. So bad, the Blazers who were in love with him just months ago, all but said, they are taking back that they would draft him if available.

Look..the guys stock is falling faster than rain in Seattle. He is garbage. He needs ATLEAST two-three years in college before he is even capable of PLAYING in the NBA.

Last year it was just a matter of, when will Lebron be a star. With Telifair, it's a matter of, when will he be a servicable backup.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> The Cavaliers are the worst drafting team in the NBA so it wouldnt surprise me that they would be stupid enough to take Telifiar.
> 
> Nevermind the fact that report after report has him doing horrible in workouts where no namers are getting the best of him.
> ...


That guy was me Siccness, ive been saying take SMith for awhile now and signing hedo for smith to back him up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> The Cavaliers are the worst drafting team in the NBA so it wouldnt surprise me that they would be stupid enough to take Telifiar.
> 
> Nevermind the fact that report after report has him doing horrible in workouts where no namers are getting the best of him.
> ...


So we can put you down as a NO for drafting Telfair?:laugh: 
Why do you want to draft Josh Smith? Is he better than Miles was last year? The Cavs would still be hurting at backup PG if they don't draft Telfair or another point guard in the draft.

If you conceded that you aren't going to be able to draft a servicable starter at 10 then you have to look at servicing a need, IMO...and backup 3 isn't really a need on a team that is already kind of swimming in 2's and 3's. Kapono, Brown, Nailon, Newble...all already on the bench and all play 2/3... to say nothing of the ability to slide Lebron over to the 3 and play Wagner at 2. I just don't see the logic in drafting a 2/3 and then also signing a 2/3. When you have a need at point guard as evidenced by the team's play without Mcinnis last year.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> So we can put you down as a NO for drafting Telfair?:laugh:
> ...


Yes, a no to Telifair..his game is horrendous..if I even spelled that right.

I agree with that, but as I said, Smith is probably the safest HSer we can pick at the ten spot.

Where as, Telifair isn't even a lottery pick anymore. Add to that, there are four better PGs in the draft than him. I don't care what his potential could be. I know his game is far far far far from NBA ready, as everybody else does, and would rather go with the Harris/Gordon route if we go PG.

Livingston, Harris, Gordon, Nelson...hell Id rather draft Stepp or Duhon than Telifair. Atleast we know they are capable of running and controlling a game.


----------

